

How has online learning changed Education? - jagbolanos
http://edudemic.com/2011/06/online-learning/

======
tokenadult
All the submitted blog post does is reproduce the industry-supplied
infographic, without establishing any context.

To me, the interesting application of online learning is not in higher
education, the focus of the infographic, but rather in K-12 education, where
there is far less competition among providers. Online learning and other forms
of distance education can allow bright learners in underperforming schools to
take supplemental classes in mathematics (a huge market for online courses),
computer programming, English vocabulary, and even more interactive subjects
such as humanities and lab sciences. That lets young learners learn more
faster. That has been a great help for my children as they develop their skill
sets for the twenty-first century.

Here are links to some K-12 providers of online classes:

<http://cty.jhu.edu/ctyonline/>

<http://www.ctd.northwestern.edu/gll/>

<http://epgy.stanford.edu/>

<http://www.aleks.com/>

This list is far from exhaustive, but includes providers my family has used or
is now using.

------
joshmlewis
I know from personal experience spending my 10th and 11th grade years doing
public online school that you can literally cheat your whole way through, not
get caught, and come away learning nothing. Take it how you want it. And now I
work at a startup, so im ok but I worry about all the other kids.

~~~
jagbolanos
It depends on what you understand as not get caught. I believe that the
problem is not about online learning but on knowledge assessment and
certification. There is were actually is necessary some disruption, that
somehow you diplomas are based on proved skills and knowledge.

